# Онемение и боль в левой руке



## Yulia5 (18 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте. Мужу 45 лет, примерно два месяца назад стало появляться онемение левой руки в определенных положениях, например,поднятия согнутой перед собой. При нажатии на лопаточную часть (чуть выше лопатки,ближе к руке) ощущения зажатости мышцы и болевые ощущения. Далее боль стала распространяться к локтю, в районе трицепса. Постепенно боль усиливалась и сейчас уже и при разных движениях. При покое боль стихает, во сне не беспокоит. Обезболивающие кетопрофен, ибупрофен, нимесил не помогают. Мы проведены обследования: мрт шеи, энмг, узи плечевых суставов. Воспалений и патологий . Мрт прилагаю. Лечение: 4 капельницы с В12, дексаметазон, са, mg., 10 уколов мильгаммы, сирдалуд 7 дней. Улучшений нет.

МРТ шеи


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Янв 2022)

Грыжа есть.
Грыжа слева.
Нужно понять, какая часть проблемы в левой руке от грыжи, а какая от мышц (передняя лестничная, малая грудная).
Врач смотрел?


----------



## Yulia5 (18 Янв 2022)

Да,смотрел. Лечение вышеперечисленное

Даже два невролога. Один из них делал мануальные манипуляции. Сделана лидокоиновая блокада в лопатку и заднюю часть плеча. Эффекта нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2022)

Значит, причина не там.
Смотрим переднюю лестничную и запястный канал.


----------



## Yulia5 (19 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Смотрим переднюю лестничную и запястный канал.


Скажите пожалуйста, каким способом это посмотреть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Янв 2022)

Запястный канал:
- врач
- УЗИ нервов
- ЭНМГ

Лестничные мышцы:
- врач
- УЗИ соскдов или проба пульсовая
- ЭНМГ


----------



## Yulia5 (19 Янв 2022)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо!

Посмотрите пожалуйста ЭНМГ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2022)

УЗИ сделали?


----------

